# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C > سوال: ( )void main

## RahimiAdel

سلام دوستان عزیز 
استادمون گفته بعد از  ( ) void main توابع نمی تونه ورودی داشته باشه حالا یه سوال برام پیش آمده که آیا عکس این گفته هم اتفاق می افته که تابع ( )void main ورودی بگیره و چه موقع این عمل صورت می گیره :متفکر: 
منظورم اینجوریه دوستان مثال:( void main(x,y,z  :اشتباه:

----------


## RahimiAdel

سلام دوست عزیز ممنون
ولی    منظورم خود  ( ) void mainاینجوریه  مثال:( void main(x,y,z :اشتباه:  :اشتباه:

----------


## r00tkit

> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون
> ولی    منظورم خود  ( ) void mainاینجوریه  مثال:( void main(x,y,z


نخیر نمی شه

----------


## RahimiAdel

ممنون 
پس چه موقع وچرا تابع می تواند ورودی داشته باشد؟ :متفکر:

----------


## moh_mov

> سلام دوست عزیز ممنون
> ولی    منظورم خود  ( ) void mainاینجوریه  مثال:( void main(x,y,z


نمی شه.....



> ممنون 
> پس چه موقع وچرا تابع می تواند ورودی داشته باشد؟


نیگا کن درستش اینه ...در هر تابعی ...
void sample (int a,char b, ...)
پس شما باید اینجوری ورودی بدید که در تابع main این ورودی ها رو وقت اجرای برنامه دریافت می کنه....
تابع می تواند ورودی داشته باشد تا بشه ورودی ها رو پردازش کرد و نباید لزوما خروجی هم داشته باشه....تابع همیشه می تونه ورودی بگیره...و شما ورودی ها رو پردازش کنی....
کلا تابع ها اینجورین »
1.با ورودی با خروجی
2.باورودی بی خروجی
3.بی ورودی با خروجی
4.بی ورودی بی خروجی...
main هم یک تابع هست فقط فرقش اینه که با اجرا برنامه فراخوانی میشه....

----------


## r00tkit

باید توجه کنی که اگه رشته بود ورودی :argument is never null, but it may have a length of zero if no command-line arguments were specified.


اینم شاید بدردت بخوره

#include<windows.h>



> LPTSTR WINAPI GetCommandLine(void);

----------


## RahimiAdel

ممنون دوستان
راستی بجز ( ) void mainکه توابع رو فراخوانی می کنه که مقدار بازگشتی ندارند  می تونیم از چیز دیگه برای فراخوانی توابع استفاده کنیم که مثل     ( ) void main عمل کنه :متفکر:

----------


## RahimiAdel

دوست عزیز 
منظورم ( ) void main مگهتوابع رو فراخوانی نمی کنه که مقدار بازگشتی ندارند می خوام بدونم تو برنامه نویسی C بجز ( ) void mainاز چیز دیگه *برای فراخوانی توابع* استفاده کنی**

----------


## RahimiAdel

> منظورتو نمیفهمم.


*یعنی تو کد نویسی* *برای فراخوانی توابع فقط از* ( ) void main*استفاده میشه
مگه کا ر*( ) void main*فراخوانی توابع نیست*


```
#include<stdio.h>
#in clude<math.h>
voidmain( )
{
flot a,b, c ,ave;
scanf(%f%f%f,a,b,c);
ave=averag(a,b,c)
printf(%f,ave);
}
```

حالا به جای( )  void main از چیز دیگی می شه استفاده کرد

----------


## RahimiAdel

> وقتی برنامه اجرا میشه ، تابع main اجرا میشه.
> کار main همینه. و یه تابعه مثل توابع دیگه.


یعنی تابع main جز جدای ناپذیر برنامه C :تشویق:

----------


## RahimiAdel

ممنون دوست عزیز 
حتما میرم دنبالش چون می خوام برنامه نویسی Cکامل یاد بگیرم با اینکه رشتم فیزیکه ولی  برنامه نویسی رو خیلی دوست دارم ومی خوام یادش بگیرم بازم ممنون از راهنمای هات دوست عزیز :بوس:

----------

